# Wow!



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Check it out!

How often are we told to not judge a book by its cover? Well, here is a prime example for those who still live with superficial mentality. ​


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Incredible!! I guess we won't know what happens to her for a while since this was posted 4/11/09


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

The thread title sums it up! :jaw:


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

She was the best these old ears have heard in a long time.:ear:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

How wonderful is that?!!


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

This one is better.


----------



## jelisoner (Jul 22, 2008)

TOTALLY didnt expect that out of either on of them ...just amazing


----------

